# Bald Teichbesitzer :-)



## bilderzaehler (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo, bin der Neue, man ruft mich seit 51 Jahren Thomas und ich bin seit ich denken kann vom Wasser fasziniert.

Vor drei Wochen hab ich mir ein halbes Weinfass auf die Terrasse gestellt, nach vermeintlich gründlichem Wässern eine __ Zwergseerose, __ Wassersalat, __ Zwergrohrkolben und Tannenwedel eingesetzt. Über einen Quellstein floss murmelnd Wasser.

Sieht sehr schmuck aus . . . leider komme ich wegen dicker Luft aus dem Wasser tauschen nicht mehr heraus. Jetzt dümpeln die Pflanzen im Mörtelkübel und das Wasser im Weinfass wird bis zum St.-Nimmerleinstag so lange als Gießwasser genutzt, bis es klar und wohlriechend bleibt.

So habe ich mir eben einen Fertigteich bestellt . . . 135 x 115 x 50 cm mit 260 Liter Volumen bestellt. Nicht der Kracher, aber ich mag eigentlich nur etwas Geblubber und schöne Fotomotive . . . Seerose, __ Libellen und Wasser in Langzeitbelichtung . . . der Fotograf in mir lechzt danach. Der Seerose zuliebe darf nur ganz sachte Wasser fliessen, da hilft mir eine Solarpumpe.

Jetzt hab ich mich aber verplaudert . . . wollte nur ein Hallo in die Runde werfen und meine Freude kund tun. Das Weinfass darf nach ausreichender Quarantäne wieder auf die Terrasse.

Schöne Grüße . . . Thomas
http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

Hallo Thomas,
:Willkommen2

So ein Teich ist auch eine gute Quelle für Fotos.
Das Wasser und die Lebewesen darin sind aber auch nur so entspannend.


----------



## niri (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich :Willkommen2 im Forum und bei der Miniteichfraktion ! Ich wünsche dir, dass dein Fassteich bald die Wassertauschphase überstanden hat und deine beiden Minis dir dann viel Freude bereiten und tolle Fottomotive bieten !

LG
Ina


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

ich hab ja auch ein Rotweinfass als Teich, nur wässern reicht da leider nicht. Ich hab meines ein paar Mal mit Soda geschrubbt, dann war der Gestank fast weg.


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

Schon wieder ich . . . habe gerade meinen Fertigteich umbestellt . . . ist zwar noch immer Pfütze, hat jetzt aber die Dimensionen180 x 125 x 50 und fasst 450 Liter. Daran seid nur ihr schuld 

Muss jetzt etwas den Garten umbauen . . . aber das wird richtig klasse 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

 das ist glaub ich hier die erste vergrößerung schon vor beginn! 

mal sehen, obs dabei bleibt...  

grüße aus baden-baden nach karlsruhe


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

@ Katja . . . wo war gleich wieder der "gefällt mir"-Button? 

Lese mich schon die ganze Zeit durch alle möglichen Beiträge und hab schon viel gelernt. Größer geht eigentlich nicht, sonst muss ich meinen "Hilfe-die-Nachbarn-wohnen-hinter-mir"-Schutzwall abbauen. Und das geht gar nicht :evil

 Thomas


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

so, jetzt sind wir noch neugieriger 

zeig uns doch mal fotos vom plätzchen wo er hinkommt


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

. . . mach ich gerne . . . sobald der Monsunregen aufgehört hat und Jogis Junx gegen die Holländer gewonnen haben . . . also frühestens morgen oder so


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

Hallo, hier bin ich wieder 

Hat jetzt doch länger gedauert, als geplant, aber . . . tataaaaaa . . . hier die ersten schnellen Bilder meiner fast fertigen Pfütze. Gerade eben mit der Kompaktknipse geschossen, gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem großen Regen.

Das Steingeraffel im Vordergrund von Bild 1 will noch platziert werden, der schwarze Teichrand getarnt, der rote Schlauch gegen was Anderes ersetzt. Mörtelkübel wird verkleidet. Wasser ist seit einer Woche im Becken, immer schön klar, die ersten Mückenlarven spielen munter Fangen und ich bin schon mit dem Kescher hinterher.

An Pflanzen derzeit im Becken:

__ Sumpfdotterblume gefüllt 2x, Mini-__ Rohrkolben 2x, Nadelsimse 2x, Korkenzieherbinse, __ Wollgras 3x, __ Froschlöffel 2x, __ Blutweiderich, Orchideenprimel, __ Wasserpest 1 Portion, __ Seekanne, Seerose, __ Froschbiss, __ Wassersalat.

Hinter den Quellstein kommt noch ein Pflanzkorb für etwas höher Gewachsenes. Was meint ihr, fehlen noch Pflanzen?

Wenn ich es noch mal zu machen hätte . . . ich würde kein Fertigbecken mehr verbauen . . . die Gründe kennt ihr alle.

Freue mich über Feedback und Tipps . . . liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer *

hast du sehr schön angelegt 

vielleicht im randbereich, also in der rinne, noch 2-3 pflanzis mehr, und wenn dann alles gut wächst, prima


----------

